# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Per te hyre ne shkolle te Larte!

## inter__fan

Votoni , se si ju duket sistemi i ri pranimit per ne shkolle te larte, i propozuar nga ministri i Arsimit ?

----------


## inter__fan

Jepni Edhe Komentet Tuaja!

----------


## marsela

_Na e shpalos njehere sistemin ktu..Jam e sigurte qe ka shume qe nuk e dine, se po ndryshon cdo vit._

----------


## [xeni]

Te njejten gje do thoja edhe une.
Postoje ketu ndonje shkrim se pertojne njerezit me kerku...

----------


## TiLoNcE

Ministrat gjithmon kabim e kan..so ene pa e lexu un sjom dakord
 :ngerdheshje: 


p.s marsela xeni,,un..---dukena qe jena ne Atobus

----------


## Davius

_Sipas ministrit Pollo, provimet do të jenë me shkrim, me shtjellim e alternativa. Mbetësit, të përjashtuar_ 

*Brenda javës, broshura me udhëzime nga fakultetet* 

_Valmora Gogo_

*Përqendrohuni në degët që doni e pastaj vendosni për lëndët me zgjedhje. Këshilla: Zgjidhni degë të përafërta*

Nëse nuk regjistroheni në afatin e duhur nga 1 marsi deri më 30 prill në fakultete, sado të mirë që të keni qenë në mësime, nuk do të keni shans për të vazhduar shkollën e lartë. Kjo ishte një nga këshillat e shumta që dha dje ministri i Arsimit dhe Shkencës, Genc Pollo, gjatë takimit me maturantët e shkollës Petro Nini Luarasi në kryeqytet. Ndërsa brenda javës fakultetet do të kenë bërë publike lëndët prioritare që kanë përcaktuar. Turbullira e krijuar ditët e fundit për maturantët, duket se është zbehur disi, nga prezantimi me detaje të tjera të skemës së re të pranimit në universitete. Edhe pse të shpërqendruar dhe të paqartë mbi idetë e reja të pranimeve, dalë së fundmi, maturantët e shkollës Petro Nini Luarasi e pyetën ministrin Pollo për një sërë çështjesh.

*Të rejat*

Do të jenë katër provime, të cilat do të realizohen vetëm me shkrim dhe testi do të përmbajë pyetje me zhvillim dhe pyetje me alternativa. Sa i përket lëndëve me zgjedhje, nxënësit do të përgatiten nga mësuesit e lëndëve brenda programit mësimor. Është koha e duhur, tani nuk do të jepni gjashtë provime si më parë, por vetëm katër, -iu është drejtuar ministri nxënësve, i pyetur se a do të kenë kohën e nevojshme për të mësuar. Por nga ana tjetër, të gjithë ju që keni ndërmend të vazhdoni shkollën e lartë duhet ti bëni mirë llogaritë. Që në fillim duhet të jeni të përqendruar mirë në degët që dëshironi. Ato duhet të jenë të përafërta. Edhe pse pati diskutime nëse duhet të ketë dy provime apo më shumë në lëndët me zgjedhje, specialistët e pranishëm në takimin me maturantët e shkollës së kryeqytet shpjeguan se përzgjedhja e lëndëve jo vetëm që do të bëhet nga nxënësit, por njëkohësisht ata duhet të jenë të qartë mbi llogaritjet. Kështu, në rast se regjistrohesh vetëm në degën e mjekësisë, edhe pse mund të kesh dalë mirë në katër vite, por njëkohësisht edhe në provimet e maturës shtetërore nuk e ke mundësinë për të vazhduar në një degë tjetër, në fakultetin e së cilës nuk ke aplikuar. Por gjithsesi, edhe nëse një maturant regjistrohet në dy ose tri degë të ndryshme, nuk do të mbetet pa avantazhe. 

Jo pak, por nëse nxënësi gëzon mesatare të lartë për katër vitet dhe dy lëndët e detyruara, llogaritja nxjerr shumë pikë. Nxënësi jo vetëm që ka 20 për qindshin e mesatares, por njëkohësisht edhe një përqindje pikësh, për lëndët e detyruara, të cilat janë të njëjta për të gjithë. Kur lufta bëhet mes dy nxënësve me të njëjtin nivel, nëse ata kanë aplikuar për të njëjtën degë, por vetëm njëri nga ta i është nënshtruar provimit të dy lëndëve që ka vendosur si prioritet fakulteti i degës, sigurisht që më shumë mundësi pranimi do të ketë ai që iu është nënshtruar këtyre provimeve. Sa i përket parave, sigurisht që do të paguhet. Ende nuk ka një taksë të caktuar po mendohet që ajo të variojë nga 1 mijë në 2 mijë lekë të reja. Kjo, sipas këshilltarit të ministrit të Arsimit, Stavri Llambiri, do të shërbejë për të mbuluar shpenzimet për realizimin e dy provimeve të lëndëve me zgjedhje.

*Procedurat*

Si fillim, nxënësit duhet të aplikojnë në fakultete, ku duhet të dorëzojnë vërtetimin e shkollës që vazhdojnë, bashkëngjitur me listën e notave të semestrit të parë të vitit të katërt. Pranë fakulteteve do të plotësojnë edhe një formular me kërkesën për vazhdimin e degës që dëshirojnë. Shumë shpejt, ndoshta brenda një jave, ne do të nxjerrim edhe një broshurë me prioritetet e universiteteve për lëndët me zgjedhje dhe sqarime të mëtejshme që aplikimi juaj mos të jetë pa vlerë, -tha Ilia Paluka, drejtori i Zhvillimit të Kurrikulave. Kështu nxënësit nuk duhet të frikësohen, pasi në bazë të prirjeve të tyre do të kenë mundësi të zgjedhin degën e duhur ose të bëjnë kombinimet që dëshirojnë.

*Siguria* 

Tezat e provimeve do të formulohen në Qendrën Kombëtare Arsimore të Vlerësimeve të Provimeve dhe do të shkojnë pastaj në shkolla me sigurinë më të lartë. Pas mbarimit ët provimeve ato do të mblidhen në këtë qendër dhe do të korrigjohen me mjete të teknologjisë dhe sigurisë së lartë, ndryshe nga sa ndodhur me skanerët e korrigjimit, -theksoi ministri i Arsimit dhe Shkencës, Genc Pollo. Sipas tij, do të realizohet një provim i standardizuar, i cili do të administrohet nga mësues jashtë shkollës. Kështu, do të bëhet një organizim i tillë që mësues të shkollave në kryeqytet të menaxhojnë shkolla në qytete të tjera apo anasjelltas. Kjo do të mënjanojë konfliktin e interesave, -shtoi Pollo. I pyetur edhe për mënyrën e transportimit të provimeve nga rrethet në kryeqytet, ministri sqaroi se nuk është e vështirë transportimi i provimeve nga 250 shkolla të mesme që ka vendi. Kur transportohen fletët e votimit nga qendrat e votimit që janë shumë më shumë se numri i shkollave, është fare e lehtë transportimi i provimeve nga këto shkolla, -u shpreh Pollo.

*Mbetësit dhe maturantët e mëparshëm*

Sa për mbetësit, ata që nuk do të marrin provimet e të gjithë vitit të katërt dhe do tiu duhet të bëjnë provime në vjeshtë, nuk ka asnjë mundësi të vazhdojnë shkollën e lartë menjëherë pas shkollës së mesme. Viti akademik 2006-2007 nuk do të presë nxënësit mbetës. Ata mund të aplikojnë për të vazhduar shkollën e lartë në vitet e tjera. Sa u përket atyre që dëshirojnë të studiojnë jashtë shtetit, nuk janë të detyruar të japin provime në lëndët me zgjedhje për tu liruar nga detyrimet e shkollës së mesme. Ata janë të detyruar tu nënshtrohen provimeve të detyruara si matematika dhe letërsia dhe aspak provimeve në lëndët me zgjedhje. Gjithsesi, edhe nëse japin provime në këto lëndë, do të kenë përparësi në universitetet jashtë vendit, pasi çdo rezultat do të dokumentohet, -thanë dje specialistët. 
Kurse të tjerët që kanë mbaruar shkollën e mesme vitin që shkoi apo vite më parë dhe që duan të studiojnë në një fakultet të caktuar, rezultatet që kanë arritur nuk do tiu shkojnë dëm. Do të merret parasysh çdo rezultat i tyre, por nëse do të futen apo jo në provime shtesë, kjo do të vendoset nga Komiteti i Maturës Shtetërore. 

*Vitin tjetër, vetëm një lëndë me zgjedhje*

Një tjetër çështje është edhe niveli i ulët që do ti krijojë skema e re shkollës së mesme në vitet që vijnë. Duke i dhënë më shumë përqindje katër lëndëve dhe më pak mesatares, ekziston rreziku i fokusimit të nxënësve në katër lëndët: letërsi, matematikë dhe dy të tjera që janë nën zgjedhjen e vetë nxënësit. Për të parandaluar këtë rrezik është menduar që vitin tjetër të mos jenë dy lëndë me zgjedhje. Mendohet që për vitet që vijnë nxënësi të ketë mundësi vetëm për një zgjedhje, kurse lënda tjetër të përcaktohet me short, -bëri me dije ministri Pollo. Kjo, sipas tij, do të çojë në interesimin e nxënësit për të gjitha lëndët. Jo vetëm kaq, pohuar edhe nga Pollo, por vitet që vijnë do të kenë si provime të detyruara patjetër matematikën, por jo letërsinë. Në vend të saj mendohet që të vendoset lënda e gjuhës shqipe.

----------


## romeoOOO

Me pelqen!

Pse? Sepse duhet ta meritosh dhe te jesh i motivuar per te vazhduar shkollen. Nuk ka pse te hyjn te gjithe dhe te shqetesojne edhe ato qe kan deshire per te mesuar.

Gjithmone flas per ato qe hyjn pa leke e pa miq!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Olimp

po ca sistemi thonio re eshte kot fare gjoja liberalizim po eshte e kunderta
1)te keput nga leket
2)te sorollasin kot me tere ato letra 
3)provime me zgjellje 
4)per  ata qe jane mbetej kepusni qafen thone rini rugeve
po le ta bejne liberalizim nga kjo mesatare deri ne kete prsh nga 5 deri ne 7 mund te futen ne keto dege ose nga 7 deri ne 10 ne keto te tjerat dhe te futen te gjithe kush nuk eshte i zoti te ngeli dhe te mos njihet stazhi ngele ik ne dege tjeter po deshe po nuk deshe ri ma shkolle,keshtu dhe nje nxenes qe nuk meson nuk do veje ne dege te veshtira se nuk e mer dopt ate dhe do detyrohet te vazhdoje per nje dege te nivelit te ulet.ja problemi u zgjith kush ngel te nderoj dege mos te ket me te drejte te konkuroj me ne ate dege kush eshte i zoti te veje per mjeksi po po ngeli ti hiqet e drejta per te konkuruar ne ate dege perserikeshtu per te gjitha deget dhe ai qe se perballon dot mjeksin nuk do konkuroj me ne ate dege po do veje per vetirenari etj etj ne nje dege qe do kete mundesi ta marido te vesh per elektronik shko nuk e more dot ri pa shkoll ose shko ne dege tjeter po deshe ketij i them liberalizimne kete menyre as mua apo nje tjetri nuk do na vene ne mendje te konkurojme per nje dege qe se marim dot......

----------

